# Kubota l35 lack of hydraulic power



## L35man (4 mo ago)

Hello guys . My father recently retired and i got him a kubota l35 just so he can have something to do .. the machine runs great but the hydraulics are extremely sluggish . Wont even lift the bucket without throttling up .. any idea on what this would be ? Please help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Your best bet for starters is to use this post for your inquiry. Posting to old threads will just thin out your responses and you'll have info everywhere.
Does the bucket raise normally with the throttle increased? I usually operate my tractor up around 2000 rpm or better.


----------



## L35man (4 mo ago)

I understand im new here so i need to learn the ropes . No its very slow even at a high rpm . It will not move unless i throttle up .


----------

